

Ever seen a train lay its own track? [video] - yread
http://www.wimp.com/traintrack/

======
Oxryly
Is there any context for this video?

------
RiderOfGiraffes
From <http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html> :

    
    
        In Submissions
    
        ... If you submit a link to a video or pdf,
        please warn us by appending [video] or [pdf]
        to the title.
    

I've just had to hunt through 50 tabs in 3 browser windows on 2 desktops to
find the auto-starting video. Please warn us.

Thanks.

